# BREAKING NEWS: Artest Wants to Be Traded



## btyler

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051210/SPORTS04/512100493



Ron Artest said:


> "I still think my past haunts me here," Artest said. "I think somewhere else I'm starting fresh. I'm coming in with baggage but people already know about it and how I'm going to be. Either they're going to be for me or they're not going to trade for me. Here I think my past haunts me.
> "I think they will be a better team without me."



NO!!! :curse: Just when I thought we had hope to bring our team together...


----------



## thekid

Never know what you may get in return..


----------



## StephenJackson

What the hell....

Ron.... :curse:


----------



## Auggie

wow shocking... the mans crazy. what happened to loyalty 

i luv artest. but this crap means hes out. he cant keep ruining team chemistry like this...
we cant get anything equal in value trading 1 on 1, so i guess he will have to be a part of package to trade for a superstar. kg comes to mind.

i cant believe artest is actaully going though (if he is). i had always considered him a loyal pacer. well i dont wanna talk to much. the source is only indystar.. it hasnt breaked out on espn, until then..


----------



## Phenom Z28

From an outside perspective it seems like the Pacers organization has been going out of their way to make Artest feel like he's still a large part of the franchise and that they're proud to have them there.

Where the hell is this coming from?


----------



## Brian.

Indystarza said:


> wow shocking... the mans crazy. what happened to loyalty
> 
> i luv artest. but this crap means hes out. he cant keep ruining team chemistry like this...
> we cant get anything equal in value trading 1 on 1, so i guess he will have to be a part of package to trade for a superstar. *kg comes to mind.*
> 
> i cant believe artest is actaully going though (if he is). i had always considered him a loyal pacer. well i dont wanna talk to much. the source is only indystar.. it hasnt breaked out on espn, until then..


I was thinking the same thing. The wolves are in a tough spot it is going to be impossible for them to get equal value for KG. Artest is probably going to be the closet thing they can get. Here is a quick trade that does work according to realgm...

KG - obvious
Hassel - rick carlisle type of guy

Artest - obvious
Croshere - salary filler
Granger - young talent
Bender - may retire/salary filler
maybe some kind of draft pick

Thats a helluva starting five

Foster
Oneal
KG
SJax
Tins


----------



## MillerTime

This is very odd news coming out of Indianapolis. And Larry Bird is in Europe "scouting"? WTF... shouldn't he be at home making sure his team is on the right page and buy scouts to go overseas?

I donno what Artest's deal is, but this seems to be a bigger problem then it even seems to be. Our incosistancy on the court, the whole O'Neal/Jackson thing, and now this? This team is out of control more so then it was last year for gods sake!

I can't wait til Bird hears about this in a few hours and fires back.


----------



## MillerTime

Brian said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The wolves are in a tough spot it is going to be impossible for them to get equal value for KG. Artest is probably going to be the closet thing they can get. Here is a quick trade that does work according to realgm...
> 
> KG - obvious
> Hassel - rick carlisle type of guy
> 
> Artest - obvious
> Croshere - salary filler
> Granger - young talent
> Bender - may retire/salary filler
> maybe some kind of draft pick
> 
> Thats a helluva starting five
> 
> Foster
> Oneal
> KG
> SJax
> Tins


When i first heard this, i told my brother, "dude i bet we'll be in serious KG" talks. I don't know if a KG to Indy is possible, obviously the asking price will be high, and what you mentioned seems alot. But then again, for Kevin Garnett, is there even something that is "alot"?

I don't know, i don't watch much Minny games, but with Wally Szczerbiak being there, what are the chances of Minnesota asking for Jamaal Tinsley instead of Granger? And maybe adding a Jaric or Hudson to our package?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I thought this thread was a joke or something until I opened it up....wow.....what are the odds that this doesnt happen? Will Bird try to make Artest happy? I would hate to see Artest go....


----------



## jermaine7fan

MillerTime said:


> I can't wait til Bird hears about this in a few hours and fires back.


OMG... I would not want to be Ron...

He doesn't want to be a Pacer... I don't want him to be a Pacer... let's get someone in here that does!


----------



## jermaine7fan

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I thought this thread was a joke or something until I opened it up....wow.....what are the odds that this doesnt happen? Will Bird try to make Artest happy? I would hate to see Artest go....


Sorry to say so... but this crap looks like it's already in the works... I give him a week... two tops... and I bet he will never suit up in our jersey again... :curse:  :curse:  :curse:  :curse:  :curse:


----------



## MillerTime

I love Artest and he's one of my favorite players. However, if this is how he truly feels, then yeah, it's time to ship him out and get someone here who cares and is a team player. If only Artest had Sarunas' heart and passion, he'd be one amazing ball player....


----------



## Auggie

Brian said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The wolves are in a tough spot it is going to be impossible for them to get equal value for KG. Artest is probably going to be the closet thing they can get. Here is a quick trade that does work according to realgm...
> 
> KG - obvious
> Hassel - rick carlisle type of guy
> 
> Artest - obvious
> Croshere - salary filler
> Granger - young talent
> Bender - may retire/salary filler
> maybe some kind of draft pick
> 
> Thats a helluva starting five
> 
> Foster
> Oneal
> KG
> SJax
> Tins


yea, but i dont think pacers are interested in dealing granger. with artest leaving (if he leaves) granger will get more pt at sf. hes a major talent and eventually soften the blow of artest leaving.. maybe tinsley instead?


----------



## PetroToZoran

MillerTime said:


> I love Artest and he's one of my favorite players. However, if this is how he truly feels, then yeah, it's time to ship him out and get someone here who cares and is a team player. If only Artest had Sarunas' heart and passion, he'd be one amazing ball player....


Artest has more heart and passion than almost anyone in the league. If his head was screwed on, he'd be a more valuable player.


----------



## R-Star

Horrible news. If we could work something out to get KG, then great. If we get stuck with Peja in return, then we've been hosed.


----------



## btyler

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051210/SPORTS04/512100494

This columnist seems pretty pissed off about the Artest situation... whew... I guess he's happy to see Ronnie go.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jermaine7fan said:


> OMG... I would not want to be Ron...
> 
> He doesn't want to be a Pacer... I don't want him to be a Pacer... let's get someone in here that does!



Agreed...

Man I love Artest but if this is true, I say peace Ronny....

This team has been nothing but loyal to him and now he wants to leave???...

Peace and don't let the door hit you too hard......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Maybe send Artest to Atlanta and get Al Harrington back? I always liked Harrington


----------



## MillerTime

Jones2011 said:


> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051210/SPORTS04/512100494
> 
> This columnist seems pretty pissed off about the Artest situation... whew... I guess he's happy to see Ronnie go.


What do you expect the press to do? Go on their knees for Ronny? The guy has a bad history and the club sticked behind him, and this is how he re-pays us? He's spitting us stright in the eye. I don't expect anyone in Indiana to side with Ronny, not the fans, the organization or the press. The guy disrespects the club, he won't be showed much love when it comes to this issue. 

Sorry, but i lost some respect for Ronny tonight.


----------



## MillerTime

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Maybe send Artest to Atlanta and get Al Harrington back? I always liked Harrington


I'll pass.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> Sorry, but i lost some respect for Ronny tonight.



I lost ALOT of respect for that selfish bum....

All he wants is to increase his numbers so he can get a max contract....

He doesn't care about us, he never did....
it's all about Artest and only Artest....

I can't believe I actually thought about trading my man J.O....
our true and loyal Indiana Superstar....

Like I said before peace Ron, you ungrateful scrub.........

I don't ever wanna see this P.O.S. in a Pacer's uniform again....
He doesn't deserve it......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I Like I said before peace Ron, ungrateful scrub.........


hahaha lol

thanks for the laugh man. I don't know what this forum would be without you dude. 

I've been trying to rep you all week man, wtf do i have to do? Rep the whole entire site?? lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> hahaha lol
> 
> thanks for the laugh man. I don't know what this forum would be without you dude.
> 
> I've been trying to rep you all week man, wtf do i have to do? Rep the whole entire site?? lol



Thanx doggy, and dont worry about the rep....

I just got home from chilling with this girl, happy as hell, and this is what I come to see....

I was having a good night, till this garbage.....

get rid of him please Bird, in the long run we're better without him....

Look how we've played since he's been gone...
S-Jax playing alot better and we're blowing teams out...granted it's only 2 wins, but it still feels good....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Infinet

Keep dreaming for KG. Unless O'neal is going to Minn, no way in hell is KG going to Indiana. Artest's trade value is lower then his skill because of the baggage he brings. Unless Indy trades Artest for another headcase, I don't think they will get equal value (in terms of talent). But Walsh is a VERY smart man, so who knows?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This almost feels like when you find out your hot girl wants to go out with someone else...
You've been loyal to her, loved her, and stuck with her even when she played you out big time, and bam out of nowhere she confesses she's not happy with you and she thinks you would be better off without her......

breaks my heart, but life goes on, eventually someone else better will come around, maybe not as hot as her, but definetly with more brains and heart, than she will ever have.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Darth Bryant

Indystarza said:


> wow shocking... the mans crazy. what happened to loyalty
> 
> i luv artest. but this crap means hes out. he cant keep ruining team chemistry like this...
> we cant get anything equal in value trading 1 on 1, so i guess he will have to be a part of package to trade for a superstar. kg comes to mind.
> 
> i cant believe artest is actaully going though (if he is). i had always considered him a loyal pacer. well i dont wanna talk to much. the source is only indystar.. it hasnt breaked out on espn, until then..



First of all, I like the Pacers.. I can't believe what a ungrateful moron Artest is.. After the Pacers backed him even after he helped contribute to a black eye to the entire NBA... After Bird said all those great things about him... It makes me want to vomit. I hope he gets traded and becomes worthless somewhere else.

And your kidding yourself if you think the wolves would trade KG for Artest, I'm not playing down how good artest is.. He is great.. But he doesn't even live on the same planet as KG. Wolves would probably only trade for another player they could build a franchise around, and Artest will never be that.


----------



## Darth Bryant

PetroToZoran said:


> Artest has more heart and passion than almost anyone in the league. If his head was screwed on, he'd be a more valuable player.



About what? Putting out rap albums.. This is the guy that seriously asked for time off to work on his rap career. That doesnt sound very passionate to me. Screw him, the Pacers could do better than him.


----------



## MillerTime

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> This almost feels like when you find out your hot girl wants to go out with someone else...
> You've been loyal to her, loved her, and stuck with her even when she played you out big time, and bam out of nowhere she confesses she's not happy with you and she thinks you would be better off without her......
> 
> breaks my heart, but life goes on, eventually someone else better will come around, maybe not as hot as her, but definetly with more brains and heart, than she will ever have.....
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


lol that's a pretty good look at it. Actually, if you visit the off-topic, you'd see i got dumped by my dream girl, and it turns out, she dumped me for this exact reason, she likes someone else, and that kid doesnt have interest, so she dumped me to maybe show him she's ready to do anything for him... leaving me behind in the dirt. 

And yeah, i will say, this is a similar type feeling. Really good way of putting things in perspective man. lol 

And for the record, since the break up, i hope the pacers do a better job then i did..... i've dealed with much depression, turned to booze, lost confidence and havn't gotten close to any girl yet, i tried a few times, rejected each time. Although, each time i just tried to get laid. But still..... if pacers do how i did, get ready for a long losing streak. lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> lol that's a pretty good look at it. Actually, if you visit the off-topic, you'd see i got dumped by my dream girl, and it turns out, she dumped me for this exact reason, she likes someone else, and that kid doesnt have interest, so she dumped me to maybe show him she's ready to do anything for him... leaving me behind in the dirt.
> 
> And yeah, i will say, this is a similar type feeling. Really good way of putting things in perspective man. lol
> 
> And for the record, since the break up, i hope the pacers do a better job then i did..... i've dealed with much depression, turned to booze, lost confidence and havn't gotten close to any girl yet, i tried a few times, rejected each time. Although, each time i just tried to get laid. But still..... if pacers do how i did, get ready for a long losing streak. lol



LOL....

U da man M.T......

I think what happened to you has happened to everyone....
I know it has to me....

Girls are a dime a dozen doggy....
so are players....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LOL....
> 
> U da man M.T......
> 
> I think what happened to you has happened to everyone....
> I know it has to me....
> 
> Girls are a dime a dozen doggy....
> so are players....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


Exactly man. Eff Artest.... players (girls) come and go. but, our team (friends) won't ever leave us or cheat on us, so in tuff times, we gotta stay united and stay strong. Artest can go rot in another city. 

:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> Exactly man. Eff Artest.... players (girls) come and go. but, our team (friends) won't ever leave us or cheat on us, so in tuff times, we gotta stay united and stay strong. Artest can go rot in another city.
> 
> :cheers:


Couldn't of have said it better myself....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Would you guys trade Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier? I didn't put that one on my list, but it could work. Artest's management is close by in Nashville.


----------



## MillerTime

absolutebest said:


> Would you guys trade Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier? I didn't put that one on my list, but it could work. Artest's management is close by in Nashville.


I'd do it in a second, but Memphis wouldn't.

Gasol is one of the best players in the league IMO and Battier is turning into one of the best defenders in the league and a very good shooter. Battier reminds me of Bruce Bowen, but young and more upside for the future.

Gasol is a star.

Besides, their in their own run right now, they don't need players for the future, their future is now and Gasol and Battier are two main reasons why their doing so hot.


----------



## absolutebest

Memphis looked like **** tonight. They need to rebuild in a major way. Artest, Granger, Warrick and Harrison would be a nice start. Especially if they could eventually add a young PG.


----------



## MillerTime

absolutebest said:


> Memphis looked like **** tonight. They need to rebuild in a major way. Artest, Granger, Warrick and Harrison would be a nice start. Especially if they could eventually add a young PG.


Rebuild by rebuilding makes no sense. Their 12-7!! Their in the middle of a western conference battle and their two best players you want to deal??? Battier is 28years old and Gasol is 25. Makes no sense man. This is just a biased proposal and nothing else. 

Just because they play in Memphis doesn't mean their whole team is garbage.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> Would you guys trade Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier?



Memphis would be crazy to do this...........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

MillerTime said:


> Rebuild by rebuilding makes no sense. Their 12-7!! Their in the middle of a western conference battle and their two best players you want to deal??? Battier is 28years old and Gasol is 25. Makes no sense man. This is just a biased proposal and nothing else.
> 
> Just because they play in Memphis doesn't mean their whole team is garbage.


Battier is not their second best player. That is Eddie Jones. he is playing lights out basketball. And Artest is the best player in the deal. Granger has the talent to be better than Battier. Harrison could be a starting 10-and-10 center eventually. That deal was not _that_ far fetched. But, fine, insert Mike Miller for Battier.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Has no one thought Artest is joking like he always is? Remember, he loves to get people talking about whatever he says or does. I think this is hilarious how he says he doesn't fit in the offense and might be better elsewhere, and people translate that into him wanting a trade. He doesn't want to be traded and he's not going to be traded.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Pacers Fan said:


> Has no one thought Artest is joking like he always is? Remember, he loves to get people talking about whatever he says or does. I think this is hilarious how he says he doesn't fit in the offense and might be better elsewhere, and people translate that into him wanting a trade. He doesn't want to be traded and he's not going to be traded.


Again I'll say what I did on the Pistons forum. Are you guys sure you aren't over-reacting? As much as I'd love to see Ron Artest out of Indiana (he kills the Pistons every time out), he seemed to be more lamenting that he feels like he's screwed up the team with his temper and it may be the closest thing to an outright admission that he has issues than anything else. Sure, there could be an underlying meaning to it... I don't doubt it... but think about it in the sense that this IS Ron Artest. He didn't outright say he wanted out, and usually he's pretty blunt with what he says.

He seemed to be stating that the team would be better if he weren't there due to his baggage, in reference to last season... more than he was saying he wanted out of town. I wouldn't doubt that there was an underlying message that he wanted out, but at the same time you guys need to calm and look at all the possibilities.

Either way... KG in Indiana scares the living **** out of me.


-Chris.


----------



## back2newbelf

time to sell my artest jersey. 
what a dick. 
quite similar to joe johnson, not caring about the team at all....all that matters is the money. 
tru warrior my ***.

"If you don't know where you come from, how do you know where you're going?"

bye-bye, Ron Artest


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> This almost feels like when you find out your hot girl wants to go out with someone else...
> You've been loyal to her, loved her, and stuck with her even when she played you out big time, and bam out of nowhere she confesses she's not happy with you and she thinks you would be better off without her......


...
KILL THAT *****!!!!

lol, yeah that's about how it feels. We've been so loyal to you, Ron Ron. Why are you gonna go and be a piece of dog crap?


----------



## MillerTime

absolutebest said:


> Battier is not their second best player. That is Eddie Jones. he is playing lights out basketball. And Artest is the best player in the deal. Granger has the talent to be better than Battier. Harrison could be a starting 10-and-10 center eventually. That deal was not _that_ far fetched. But, fine, insert Mike Miller for Battier.


You're totally disrespecting Battier and Memphis. You probably never watch them play and just read forums. He is a very good shooter, shoots well from behind the arc and plays killer defense. Sorry, i love the Pacers, but i'd take Battier over Granger any day of the week.


----------



## MillerTime

Pacers Fan said:


> Has no one thought Artest is joking like he always is? Remember, he loves to get people talking about whatever he says or does. I think this is hilarious how he says he doesn't fit in the offense and might be better elsewhere, and people translate that into him wanting a trade. He doesn't want to be traded and he's not going to be traded.


Doubt it..... but i guess denial is a good way to deal with it.


----------



## Pacers Fan

MillerTime said:


> Doubt it..... but i guess denial is a good way to deal with it.


When has Ron ever said anything that wasn't a joke or a lie?


----------



## GNG

absolutebest said:


> Would you guys trade Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier? I didn't put that one on my list, but it could work. Artest's management is close by in Nashville.


No. :rotf:


----------



## GNG

absolutebest said:


> But, fine, insert Mike Miller for Battier.


No. :rotf:


----------



## Lynx

Ronnie, you attention seeker, you...... :biggrin:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Pacers Fan said:


> When has Ron ever said anything that wasn't a joke or a lie?



Even if Ron doesnt mean it and he is trying to stir up ****...Isnt this usually a sign of a meltdown?


----------



## StephenJackson

back2newbelf said:


> time to sell my artest jersey.
> what a dick.
> quite similar to joe johnson, not caring about the team at all....all that matters is the money.
> tru warrior my ***.
> 
> "If you don't know where you come from, how do you know where you're going?"
> 
> bye-bye, Ron Artest


I agree, I was WEARING one of my Artest jerseys when I read this ****. I ripped it off as soon as fast as I could and switched over to my S-Jax jersey. Much apologies to S-Jax for all the ripping that has gone on with him this past week or so.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Steven Hunter, Kyle Korver, Willie Green, NJ pick for Artest, David Harrison.


----------



## jibikao

This is coming from a Suns fan. 

If the player wants to go, let him go. There is no reason to keep him. Pacers is not doing very well with Artest anyway. He creates problems on team. 

Sure, you don't know what you can get with Artest, but at least the team has a fresh start and the season is still young. Make the decision quick.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

There's no way the T'Wolves are trading Kevin Garnett, there's no way, any other team will trade a super-star. I gave you guys A young Center, a 3 point shooting threat, and A guard that could turn out to have some sucess in this league. Who also knows what the NJ pick could turn into, maybe a sleeper? That's the best value possible IMO


----------



## PacersguyUSA

PetroToZoran said:


> Artest has more heart and passion than almost anyone in the league. If his head was screwed on, he'd be a more valuable player.



Exactly. He sure does have a knack for screwing over championship-potential seasons though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

absolutebest said:


> Would you guys trade Harrison, Ronnie and Granger for Pau and Battier? I didn't put that one on my list, but it could work. Artest's management is close by in Nashville.


No way, we get raped. Pau and Battier are okay, but Artest is better then both, and Harrison and Granger have tremendous potential. I'm sure we could get better for that kind of talent.


----------



## Gonzo

After reading all of the posts, and then after reading Pacers Fan's post, I don't hate Artest, nor do I believe that Artest will be traded. 

Artest says one thing, and you hate him. Why do you hate him? 
"Well, we're not sure about this, but we kind of think that he want's to be traded."

You don't even know that he want's to be traded, but you all jump to conclusions. Bird loves Artest, Walsh loves Artest, and Carlisle loves Artest. We're not going to let him go. Our team is based on defense, if we get rid of Ron, it will take a while to rebuild.


----------



## Drk Element

thekid said:


> Never know what you may get in return..


a box of chocolates? :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

In the topic on the NBA board, it has quotes about him talking about wanting to come off the bench in Cleveland, and playing other places.


----------



## StephenJackson

PacersguyUSA said:


> In the topic on the NBA board, it has quotes about him talking about wanting to come off the bench in Cleveland, and playing other places.



And if you read the article on ESPN (http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2255420) it talks about how he doesn't like playing under Carlisle. I don't care whether or not people think he is serious about wanting to be traded(if u read the ESPN article, I don't see how you can think that), but when you make comments about not wanting to play for your coach because he won't let you do whatever you want with the ball...you are history. I am completely sickened that he could say all of this garbage after everything that the organization and fans did in favor of his support last year. 




> "I think [Indiana] will be a better team without me."
> 
> Artest said Carlisle is a good coach, but criticized the Pacers' structured offense as too restricted for him.
> 
> "I'm so demanding of the ball. It's not my fault," Artest told the Star. "Every time somebody is on me it's a mismatch. It messes up the offense. I like Coach [Carlisle] as a person, but I don't like playing for Coach. I like my team, though."


----------



## jermaine7fan

MillerTime said:


> lol that's a pretty good look at it. Actually, if you visit the off-topic, you'd see i got dumped by my dream girl, and it turns out, she dumped me for this exact reason, she likes someone else, and that kid doesnt have interest, so she dumped me to maybe show him she's ready to do anything for him... leaving me behind in the dirt.
> 
> And yeah, i will say, this is a similar type feeling. Really good way of putting things in perspective man. lol
> 
> And for the record, since the break up, i hope the pacers do a better job then i did..... i've dealed with much depression, turned to booze, lost confidence and havn't gotten close to any girl yet, i tried a few times, rejected each time. Although, each time i just tried to get laid. But still..... if pacers do how i did, get ready for a long losing streak. lol


I had a similar thing happen to me... I took a two year layoff from dating around... waiting for the right girl... and I found her... been with her 3 years now... hopefully the same will happen for you... be patient... and keep that eye open... and your head up! 

Unfortunately the Pacers can't wait 2 years for the right person to fill the void... we need some value in return right now... but Granger could be the 2 year wait for the perfect person for the job... this could really be the best thing for him in the long run... but if we don't get someone back close to Artest's value... we are back to the Pacers from last year... strong team... just not title contenders


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> After reading all of the posts, and then after reading Pacers Fan's post, I don't hate Artest, nor do I believe that Artest will be traded.
> 
> Artest says one thing, and you hate him. Why do you hate him?
> "Well, we're not sure about this, but we kind of think that he want's to be traded."
> 
> You don't even know that he want's to be traded, but you all jump to conclusions. Bird loves Artest, Walsh loves Artest, and *Carlisle loves Artest*. We're not going to let him go. Our team is based on defense, if we get rid of Ron, it will take a while to rebuild.


Not so sure about that after Ronnie said he doesn't like to play for coach... 

Larry... there is no way you could have read the two Indystar articles and not see what I am seeing... a selfish jerk who just three months ago said all he was focusing on this year... is the team... he wanted to be a team player... didn't care about his stats... 

AND NOW HE IS SAYING ALL OF THIS!

He claimed he wants to be the man on his team... but then says he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for LeBron in Cleveland... the guy has the brain of a ten year old! I don't want his drama stirring butt on this team for one more day!


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> I am completely sickened that he could say all of this garbage after everything that the organization and fans did in favor of his support last year.


AGREED, AGREED, AGREED! Even if he doesn't get traded... I will forever boo him... he is no longer a Pacer to me!


----------



## JuX

It got me out of blue. What the bloody hell?


----------



## jermaine7fan

Agent K said:


> It got me out of blue. What the bloody hell?


It came to all of us out of the blue... then again... most of his idiotic displays of retardery usually are out of the blue...


----------



## JuX

jermaine7fan said:


> It came to all of us out of the blue... then again... most of his idiotic displays of retardery usually are out of the blue...


The well known organization like the Pacers mustn't need him after all after what he gave in return. He is losing the respects out of fans more and more.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> Larry... there is no way you could have read the two Indystar articles and not see what I am seeing... a selfish jerk who just three months ago said all he was focusing on this year... is the team... he wanted to be a team player... didn't care about his stats...


I can't speak for Larry Legend, but after reading all 3 articles and the hundreds of posts here, I still think he's joking about most of it. He may not like playing for Carlisle; actually, I doubt anyone similar to him would.



> He claimed he wants to be the man on his team... but then says he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for LeBron in Cleveland


Maybe he's talking about when his contract expires? He also said he wouldn't mind coming of the bench for Danny Granger, but people saw that as more humbling than not wanting to "be the man".


----------



## jermaine7fan

Agent K said:


> The well known organization like the Pacers mustn't need him after all after what he gave in return. He is losing the respects out of fans more and more.


The thing is... 75+% of Pacers fans stuck behind him after the brawl... and this is the thanks we get!?! This guy is a bum... I feel sorry for whoever gets him in a trade...


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't speak for Larry Legend, but after reading all 3 articles and the hundreds of posts here, I still think he's joking about most of it. He may not like playing for Carlisle; actually, I doubt anyone similar to him would.


Why would he joke about stuff like this? Not even moRon would do this as a joke... No one is laughing... especially not the people that matter... DW, LB, RC! Dude is outta here!






Pacers Fan said:


> Maybe he's talking about when his contract expires? He also said he wouldn't mind coming of the bench for Danny Granger, but people saw that as more humbling than not wanting to "be the man".


He actually said he is going to sign in New York when his contract expires... he wants to go home... let him...

And about him pumping up Granger at the beginning of the season... could have been that he wanted out then... and was trying to amp up everyone about Danny... so he would be traded... We wanted to give him a second shot here... he didn't want it! F'n *****!

And he does want to be the man... he said that is why he doesn't like Carlisle's system... he is not free to do what he wants to...

This guy could not think like a normal human being if his life depended on it!


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> Why would he joke about stuff like this?


Because he's never serious.



> Not even Ron would do this as a joke...


He would do anything as a joke.



> No one is laughing... especially not the people that matter... DW, LB, RC! Dude is outta here!


Actually, I am. I'm laughing at all the people who are taking him seriously. I'm sure he's sitting in a chair somewhere cracking up thinking, "I just pulled another one on the media and fans".



> He actually said he is going to sign in New York when his contract expires... he wants to go home... let him...


He's homesick. Let him spend most of his summer in New York next off season and he'll be fine.



> And he does want to be the man... he said that is why he doesn't like Carlisle's system... he is not free to do what he wants to...


He is pretty free to score on our team. Have you noticed how many times he isolates and scores off it?


----------



## StephenJackson

Ron isn't joking, period. He doesn't like playing for Carlisle, that's not a joke. The front office will not take it as a joke either way. Things like this disrupt team chemistry in a major way. Artest will not play another game as a Pacer.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Ron isn't joking, period. He doesn't like playing for Carlisle


I doubt many people do like playing for Carlisle. Actually, I'm sure a lot of people don't like their coach, but they accept him because they know he helps the team win.



> The front office will not take it as a joke either way.


(Larry Bird and Donnie Walsh hold a meeting with Ron Artest to discuss his future)

Bird: Ron, it has come to our attention that you are not happy here in Indiana.

Ron: I'm not completely happy here.

Walsh: Would you like to be traded to another team?

Ron: I'm not objecting to it, but I'm not demanding it, either.



> Things like this disrupt team chemistry in a major way.


I don't see people discussing trading Stephen Jackson anymore. He actually threw a punch instead of making comments in an interview.



> Artest will not play another game as a Pacer.


You've made my signature again. The first one is already doubtful, and I look forward to going up 2-0 on you this year.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> Because he's never serious.
> 
> 
> 
> He would do anything as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am. I'm laughing at all the people who are taking him seriously. I'm sure he's sitting in a chair somewhere cracking up thinking, "I just pulled another one on the media and fans".
> 
> 
> 
> He's homesick. Let him spend most of his summer in New York next off season and he'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> He is pretty free to score on our team. Have you noticed how many times he isolates and scores off it?


You are in some pretty serious denial right now my friend... this is no joke...* I would stake my life on it*...

You say he has done this kind of stuff before... give me an example of something remotely similar to this situation... this is a brand new moRon move... not funny at all... how can you be laughing? Even if it were a joke... it is not funny in the slightest bit... I fail to see the humor


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> You've made my signature again. The first one is already doubtful, and I look forward to going up 2-0 on you this year.


Hahaha, I love you Pacers Fan.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> You are in some pretty serious denial right now my friend...


I guess since I'm denying that he's being serious, I'm in denial.



> You say he has done this kind of stuff before... give me an example of something remotely similar to this situation...


Go find every article about Ron Artest and you'll probably find at least one example in every one that has him joking about something which the media took too far.



> this is a brand new moRon move... not funny at all... how can you be laughing?


Because Ron is a genius and no one else sees it.



> Even if it were a joke... it is not funny in the slightest bit... I fail to see the humor


On most of his jokes, do you sigh or do you laugh? I normally just sigh, but this is funny because Ron is just telling the truth about some things and people are overreacting. He might be serious about most of it, but is just making things seem worse than they are. For example:

When he said he didn't like playing for Rick Carlisle, that doesn't mean that he dislikes playing for Carlisle. Maybe he's in the middle between not liking and not disliking? If someone says they're not enjoying something, they may not love the thing, but it may not bother them, either.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Once again... we fail to see eye to eye... 

I believe we have actually accomplished it though once or twice in the last 4 months :biggrin:


----------



## GNG

PacersguyUSA said:


> No way, we get raped. Pau and Battier are okay, but Artest is better then both, and Harrison and Granger have tremendous potential. I'm sure we could get better for that kind of talent.


Yeah, Pau Gasol is just ok. 

But for Ron Artest, you might want to get a three-team deal working with Minnesota and Miami and get back Garnett, Shaq and Wade.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> Once again... we fail to see eye to eye...
> 
> I believe we have actually accomplished it though once or twice in the last 4 months :biggrin:


This time I don't get it. You're usually the overly positive one around here, and I'm the realistic/negative one. Recently I've been being positive and you've been being negative.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> This time I don't get it. You're usually the overly positive one around here, and I'm the realistic/negative one. Recently I've been being positive and you've been being negative.


Weird... isn't it :biggrin: I am the eternal optimist for the Pacers... problem is... I no longer see Ron as a Pacer... I still look forward to seeing my team battle against the odds again this year... but...

F Artest


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> F Artest


You'll fully "forgive" Artest in less than a week when he comes back and scores 30 in a game. The same goes for all of you!


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> You'll fully "forgive" Artest in less than a week when he comes back and scores 30 in a game. The same goes for all of you!



You won't see that from me. I'll congratulate him if he does well, but he won't get any real love from me.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> You'll fully "forgive" Artest in less than a week when he comes back and scores 30 in a game. The same goes for all of you!


I've already thought about that buddy... he could average 60 a game for us... and I would still boo him... I prolly won't have to worry about it though... no way he is a Pacer three weeks from now. I was soooo forgiving for the brawl... I actually never blamed him... nor was I mad at him for that... this is a totally different story... all those quotes can never be forgiven... I am all about loyalty to the Pacers... and this dude has none.

P.S. - After thinking about it... It will definately be a rareity that we aren't against each other in opinion... but I am definately not against you as a person... or a Pacers fan :biggrin: You're my boy Blue!


----------



## StephenJackson

jermaine7fan said:


> P.S. - After thinking about it... It will definately be a rareity that we aren't against each other in opinion... but I am definately not against you as a person... or a Pacers fan :biggrin: *You're my boy Blue!*


 :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> he could average 60 a game for us... and I would still boo him...


I doubt that.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> I doubt that.


I just realized something... there is a part of me that still wishes Ron could be a good contributing Pacer... but the greater part of me is pissed as hell! You're prolly right... I would not be booing... but again... hopefully he will be gone in less than two weeks and I won't have to worry about it...

I guess what I am trying to say is... I can't be 100% mad at this guy... it is not his fault that his brain is the size of a pea...

It would be like getting mad at a retarded person for doing something bad... it may have been bad... but can you really blame them?

I am in shambles right now... this thing hit me like a bus... I would have expected those words from Stephen... but from Ron... I didn't. I thought he was happy with his role... and that he wanted to redeem himself to this franchise and it's fans for last year... and then this is how he speaks? I just don't get it... 

I guess my problem is... trying to get Artest in the first place :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> it is not his fault that his brain is the size of a pea...


Brain size doesn't determine how smart someone is.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> Brain size doesn't determine how smart someone is.


I know... just an analogy... I guess... I don't really think it is the size of a pea... but he does have the mentality of a ten year old... and we need men to lead this team... not children... this isn't a daycare...


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> and we need men to lead this team...


You expected Artest to be the leader of our team?


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> I know... just an analogy... I guess... I don't really think it is the size of a pea... but he does have the *mentality of a ten year old*... and we need men to lead this team... not children... this isn't a daycare...


More untrue analogies?


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> You expected Artest to be the leader of our team?


One of the two... yes...


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> More untrue analogies?


No... that one is 100% true...


----------



## jermaine7fan

I am really starting to see this more like someone already alluded to... a hot girl dumping you for someone else... You still want to love her... but she's done you so wrong...


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> No... that one is 100% true...


Mentality:

1. Mental power or capacity: Intelligence

2. Mode or way of thought: Outlook

Ron has a higher intelligence and different outlook than any 10 year old.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*From Foretaz... on Indystar...*

do u think his intention was to hurt the fans???

remember, if u think he has the brain of a ten year old, then u cant be too surprised by what he might say, especially if baited...

and remember, some of these same fans booed him in the dallas game for missing free throws....u gotta know, with the way he is, that really hurt him....he plays hurt, he plays hard...always...he always pours it all out on the floor, with no exception....and to be booed for missing a free throw...

he probably felt unappreciated and hurt...betrayed...not rightfully, but in his mind, because remember u think he has the mind of a 10 year old...

then his team wins 2 games without him and his friend jack seems happy artest was out because he got more touches and played great...and said so..

so, in his mind, he was thinking he wasnt wanted or needed here...no matter how far off it might be...

if u have a 1o year old and he tries his hardest, and u scold him or boo him and indicate things were better without him...

how would he react??

is it good his mind resembles a 10 year old??? well...no...

but it is what it is....u just have to try and understand it with that in mind...


*From me:*You think he does this stuff as a joke... or to get a rise out of people... I think he does it because he has the mentality of a 10 year old... he felt hurt... so he spoke out... without thinking first... forgetting how much we supported him throughout last year... ten year old...


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> Mentality:
> 
> 1. Mental power or capacity: Intelligence
> 
> 2. Mode or way of thought: Outlook
> 
> Ron has a higher intelligence and different outlook than any 10 year old.


Not by much...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Rawse said:


> Yeah, Pau Gasol is just ok.
> 
> But for Ron Artest, you might want to get a three-team deal working with Minnesota and Miami and get back Garnett, Shaq and Wade.



Who said he is "just ok?" Relative to Artest, Gasol may be nearly equal on offense, but in terms of defensive presence, Gasol is not that close.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA said:


> Who said he is "just ok?"





PacersguyUSA said:


> Pau and Battier are okay


Still, that can be taken many ways, whether you're talking about them both being okay players, or okay as a package for Ron Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> *From me:*You think he does this stuff as a joke... or to get a rise out of people... I think he does it because he has the mentality of a 10 year old... he felt hurt... so he spoke out... without thinking first... forgetting how much we supported him throughout last year... ten year old...


Would it have been okay if Ron said the same thing to a friend instead of a reporter? People do get upset. (Assuming Ron isn't joking): Some people get over things easier if they let out their emotions quickly, even if they are extreme. Ron spoke without thinking how this would hurt the team, but you're also trying to trade him without thinking about how that would hurt the team. The team can get over issues about shot selection and personality conflictions, but can't fill the void Ron would leave if he was traded.


----------



## absolutebest

Ron is poisoning this team. I honestly want him gone before he has no value whatsoever. Sac-town will take a chance on him. I know the Maloofs. They'd rather shake it up again than can Adelman.


----------



## jermaine7fan

OK... I have taken all day to think about this... and I literally have been thinking about it all day... I want to read the questions asked to him... I really think he was just hurt by whatever Mike Wells was saying to him... I still believe that he has the mentality of a ten year old... but he is way to good of a player to drop him for that... I am sticking with the analogy that you can't get mad at someone who is retarded for saying something hurtfull... he prolly didn't mean it... it was just what was on the tip of his tounge at the time he was being asked some pretty hard questions... Ron is a child... and should be treated like one in a situation like this... 

I am up for giving him one more chance... I just hope he clears the air tonight on Fox... and I will be able to forgive him. I was raging earlier... but I have calmed down... back to the eternal optimist... I am hoping we can work through this... because I really don't think we can win a 'ship without him right now...


----------



## StephenJackson

jermaine7fan said:


> OK... I have taken all day to think about this... and I literally have been thinking about it all day... I want to read the questions asked to him... I really think he was just hurt by whatever Mike Wells was saying to him... I still believe that he has the mentality of a ten year old... but he is way to good of a player to drop him for that... I am sticking with the analogy that you can't get mad at someone who is retarded for saying something hurtfull... he prolly didn't mean it... it was just what was on the tip of his tounge at the time he was being asked some pretty hard questions... Ron is a child... and should be treated like one in a situation like this...
> 
> I am up for giving him one more chance... I just hope he clears the air tonight on Fox... and I will be able to forgive him. I was raging earlier... but I have calmed down... back to the eternal optimist... I am hoping we can work through this... because I really don't think we can win a 'ship without him right now...


I'll see what he has to say. But I won't forget.


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> I'll see what he has to say. But I won't forget.


It should be interesting... I'll post what I hear... you guys can't see it right?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> I'll see what he has to say. But I won't forget.


Me neither doggy, me neither........




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers Fan said:


> Still, that can be taken many ways, whether you're talking about them both being okay players, or okay as a package for Ron Artest.


Yeah, but who said he was *JUST* okay? I didn't, so I'm wondering why Rawse asserted I did.


----------



## Sporty G

I thought David Stern was going to step in an ensure that these millionaire babies wouldn't go around demanding trades while locked up in hefty contracts.

Artest makes me sick.

Pacer fans deserve much better than this.


----------



## rock747

Wow, I have been on vacation the last week. I saw this on TV and was entirely shocked. I missed not having access to a computer, because i was interested to read what everyone thought of this.


----------



## VC_15

wait guys, Stephen jackson acutally said that artest wont play another game as a pacer!!!!!!? Why would he say that? that's just morally wrong to a player that he has been playing with for the last couple of years. But i read the interview with artest... i don't think he disrespected the Pacers organization by any means ....he said he just felt that they'll be better without him... and that the coach uses him in a wrong way.

I don't know, just a question tho... Are you guys mad at him? or it's okay with you?


----------

